# Defringe black and white?



## bwfowler (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi, all. I have a question about processing B/W from a color image. I have a landscape shot from Valley of Fire, outside Las Vegas. I've noticed that when I'm in B/W mode, and I decrease or increase luminosity of certain colors, I get a much more dramatic B/W image. I darkened the orange rocks and blue sky, but lightened yellow rocks to add contrast. I like the result, except that I get a white fringe between the darkened rock and the darkened sky. If I convert back to color I don't notice a fringe there. 

Since the defringe tool is not available in B/W mode, is there another tool I could use to get rid of the white fringe?


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 10, 2016)

that white line is so annoying! The only way I know to remove it is to use PS clone tool set to 'darken'. Select close to the line >run clone tool along the line and it will disappear. Some fine tuning might be needed at times


----------



## bwfowler (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks, Ian. I think I can manage that. In the meantime, I lightened the sky a bit to get rid of the problematic fringe. Image without fringe is attached.


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 11, 2016)

your  lighter sky would be better with such a dark main subject

Looks quite good as posted. Practise the clone trick a bit so it stays in your mind

pity there is not something to add scale to the image for a bloke like me living on the flat rockless plains  :(.


----------

